# The Chatty Neighbour



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it just me that this bugs, when you're out detailing the car on the driveway and a neighbour will come out, cut the grass & start chatting away when they can see full well that I'm busy?

Ok, I don't mean to be rude ignoring them, but if that's what it takes to get them to eff off, then I will!

There's always one.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah my neighbour one side looks at me with disgust if I leave the house, the other side are nice and get me to do theirs and across the road comes over to ask for advice 

Don't mind it tbh


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I know it's shocking, imagine a neighbour trying to be neighbourly!!


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha, I have this off my almost deaf 75yr old ex reverend neighbour. He just stands there awkwardly behind me & I'm too nice to ignore him or be rude. 
I tend to see him, say hi & then dart in the garage as if I'm after something for a min hoping he leaves.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I find chloroform helps!

Failing that - headphones, just tune the world out with Radio 4 or a good podcast.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Ear defenders Mans/Detailers best friend.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Tell them you're busy and crack on. You will be there for days otherwise.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Any chance you could do mine. Thats the main one i get. Headphones work the best for it when your in the mode lol.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The worlds going mad, people trying to engage in friendly conversation, back in the day people just texted and face booked each other, I'd move, he'll be bringing over a cuppa tea next.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope your car cleaning skills are better than your social skills........


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Lived here 6 months and my neighbours aren't that chatty either side. Just get funny looks when working on our cars lol 

Sutty.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I can see only one way this thread is going...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Both neighbours tend to have a chat when I'm out cleaning the car. One always jokes that I'm always cleaning it everyday. Immediate neighbour is a right grumpy sod. Only been moved in 5 or so months. Both sets of neighbours have given up talking to him he's so grumpy.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I chat with them if they come over but say I'm not being rude but will have to carry on while we talking. They stay and talk a while then carry on with whatever they were doing no problems.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Nah my neighbour one side looks at me with disgust if I leave the house, the other side are nice and get me to do theirs and across the road comes over to ask for advice
> 
> Don't mind it tbh


Same here 1 side an ahole and the other is a really funny guy that likes to take the mick and have a laugh, done his mx5 a few times.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Is it just me that this bugs, when you're out detailing the car on the driveway and a neighbour will come out, cut the grass & start chatting away when they can see full well that I'm busy?
> 
> Ok, I don't mean to be rude ignoring them, but if that's what it takes to get them to eff off, then I will!
> 
> There's always one.


What if your neighbour was a 45yr old MILF?......


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I live in a terrace of 5, do the other 4 houses cars for them, do my best socialising whilst detailing cars,

Rather have a chatty neighbour than a complete ***ser


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I live in a terrace of 5, do the other 4 houses cars for them, do my best socialising whilst detailing cars,
> 
> Rather have a chatty neighbour than a complete ***ser


I've got a lovely lady next door who is mad on gardening but hates washing her car...I wash the cars, she mows my lawn, perfect.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I do cringe a bit when the neighbours constantly make remarks like you'll polish the paint off it, but as said above, I'd rather have friendly ones than ***** who make noise & cause you problems all the time (like my neighbour 2 doors down with the Yamaha R1 who insists on revving it up at stupid hours)


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I live around a lot of flats, and never really get any comments, have had a few funny looks when doing stuff as its going dark or when repairing the thing but that is about it.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

As mentioned i have always got headphones in with the radio or some pod cast in...
Trouble is now they just shout to make themselves heard, it is nice though to stop for a minute or 2 to chat to them.
I never get the old "You could do mine next", all i seem to get is "Your gonna make it rain".
I live in a small village/hamlet so you kinda get to know everyone and if they did ask if i could do theirs i would probably say ok.:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I take it as a compliment when they joke, or at least I think they are joking lol, about me doing theirs! I usually jokingly reply with "it will cost you, I'm not cheap!".

Sutty.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My neighbour/s always make a comment on everything I do , And I quite enjoy stopping what I'm doing for just 10 minutes and having a chat with them , I'll even stop what i'm doing and make them a cup of tea , 10 minutes usually turns into an hour but it doesn't really matter , See these are the people that are going to keep an eye on my house for me when I'm not there :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

neilos said:


> What if your neighbour was a 45yr old MILF?......


Quite the opposite sadly, she's an ugly sod! :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My neighbours don't really care about their cars and most of the time they are minging so nearly all of the time I am the only one in my whole street who washes the car, nice and peaceful.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just get weird glances, but then when its 5am on a saturday morning I expect nothing less..lol

A few years back in the middle of the summer I was washing my car out the front of my house on the main road at about 5am, lovely and sunny no one about, and a police car pulls up, the officer undone his window and I kid you not said, Excuse me but can I ask what your doing? Now picture the scene, Im sitting besides my car on a little stool, much evidence of soap suds around the car 2 buckets and a few rags some bottles of polish about me. I replied, just getting ready to mow the lawn! He drove away and muttered what i think was "Smart Ass"..lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I get what your saying. Yes it's nice to be neighbourly but when you've got a full day planned to get the car done, someone wanting to shoot the breeze while the minutes rock by can be a real PITA. I find it's usually when I have a vacuum cleaner or pressure washer going that they want to talk knowing you can't hear them over the machine so you turn it off so as not to be ignorant yet while your talking (hoping they move on) the prewash is starting to dry out, or wheel cleaner or similar dry off knowing how much of a pain it'll be to remove if it dries. 
I just stick on Classic FM up to 20. If your listening to classical music (which I like anyway) people tend to keep back and keep quiet.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

You can just tell em to @#&% off you know


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just seen this, this is my pet hate just when you have washed it they come chatting to you and all I'm worried about is drying it lol 
Then you always get some who say " mine cars over there " ha ye bound to


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I live in a flat and our neighbours are all foreign and avoid talking. I tend to wash the car at mums house, one neighbour is an older woman and she says hello now and then, the other neighbours.....well lets just say that for a 50 odd year old man and late 40's woman, they are a pair of pathetic children and need to grow up.

Only once have i ever had the 'you can do mine' routine, from a stranger (carer for another neighbour of mums) who shouted that at me and laughed. I responded with 'yeah sure, leave me your keys and your address so i can send the bill to you'
When he inquired about the phrase 'bill' i told him it was £25/hour and i need the car for at least 4 hours. Funny that, he declined.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

As annoying as a distraction can be when you are 'in the zone', I would much prefer happy, talkative and friendly neighbours over complete a*seholes who do not know the meaning of being neighbourly. 

I'm sure there are a few people on here who take their friendly neighbours for granted and will only realise how much of a god send they were once they move out and some nightmare of a family take their place.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I get the usual "do mine next" etc. I don't mind, people are only be friendly and just like to make conversation. Had quite a few " nice car " ones too. I get on great with my neighbours and some have asked for advice. 2 of them get me to order products for them. Nothing wrong in getting on with people.


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> As annoying as a distraction can be when you are 'in the zone', I would much prefer happy, talkative and friendly neighbours over complete a*seholes who do not know the meaning of being neighbourly.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few people on here who take their friendly neighbours for granted and will only realise how much of a god send they were once they move out and some nightmare of a family take their place.


Indeed. :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree, would rather have a chatty neighbour than someone who doesn't make an effort. At least with the friendly side you can ask them to watch the house/car or park in front of the garage when you're away.
Although yesterday I was the chatty one! Went to return a tool I borrowed and found him in his garage working on a bike, I stayed chatting for a few hours!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

You need to master the art of talking whilst working. Contrary to popular belief men can just about multitask, especially when it matters - lol


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

One side are ignorant rude %$£"*&%$ and the other is a weirdo so i dont talk to any one them.
A guy did walk past a few weeks ago and said "it wont grow if you keep putting water on it" i just smiled because i didnt want to get locked up....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

All my neighbours in my nice quiet street are awesome! Always happy to have a chat and share a beer or two, wouldn't change it for anything in the world.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Juke_Fan said:


> You need to master the art of talking whilst working. Contrary to popular belief men can just about multitask, especially when it matters - lol


of course we can multi task, i can clean my wheels while my snow foam is dwelling:lol::thumb:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd rather have a friendly neighbour than the ones we used to live next to. They sprayed all three of our cars with fence paint, had to take them to court to pay for the damage.


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

I live in a flat so don't wash my car there have to go to my parents or other halfs parents.. And it's the same comments "you can do mine when ur done" lol

Altho there is a guy at my flat who has a jimny jeep and it's disgusting covered in mud and bird poo lol would love to spend a day on it.. Ha ha my other half keeps saying u should knock his door and ask him.. Lol I don't think I would have the guts to do that would prob think I am a bit weird..


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

He'd probably think you were interested in more than cleaning his car


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha I normally get the classic line "ah can you clean mine next"....no...no I can't because you're car is beyond hope, now leave me alone


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually get the classic "don't bother, it'll only get dirty again!", mostly from dog walkers passing by. I only hope that they don't apply the same principles to their personal hygiene 

I try to pretend it's the first time I've heard it and give them a laugh and they move along as happy as Larry. No harm done, it's only a bit of friendly banter.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I've found the cure for this. I've offered to sell them some products so they can do theirs too, once they knew how much stuff costs they haven't bothered me since.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think its a great way of talking to the neighbors, Im usually working a lot, so its a nice to have a chit chat now and again.:wave:

*But* unless ive just applied a layer of wax on a warm day, and ready to remove off with microfiber cloth in my hand and they come over to talk, then that's a different story.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Me and the woman have a secret code...i give signals she calls me in the house to do emergency "chores".

Failing that a good accidental spray with the jetwash does the trick.

Speak to plenty of people just certain ones annoy the **** out of me.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I put my hood up.
People don't come near you when you have a hood and tracksuit bottoms on


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I always cleaned the car with my earphones in find it relaxing just me and my car forget rest of the world. But I usually get people walking past saying 

you can do mine next
I will bring my car round later
Your car is always nice and clean 

Next door neighbour 
Doing a good job there
You have missed a bit 
You getting as bad as your dad. No am a lot worse and better


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Both my neighbours are good. One thinks I am nuts as she will go out and when she comes home hours later I am still cleaning car.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I understand what your saying mate, there's a time and a place for random chat.
Bet you don't nip out to chat to him when he's trying to push on? Let me guess he's retired perhaps?


----------

